# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Астрономы раскроют тайну появления жизни на Земле

## Irina

*Астрономы раскроют тайну появления жизни на Земле*

Астроном Гарвард-Смитсонианского центра астрофизики Лиза Калтинеггер вместе с коллегами из Гарварда Уэйдом Хеннингом и Димитаром Саселовым разработала методику определения того, есть ли на экзопланете вулканическая деятельность.

Ученые уверены, что если в сигнале, пойманном от пары звезда-экзопланета обнаружатся следы диоксида серы, который в массе выбрасывается в атмосферу при обширных извержениях, это будет свидетельством вулканической активности на планете, сообщает «Вокруг света».

Калтинеггер рассказала, что данных об экзопланетах, которые получают сейчас с помощью космических телескопов Kepler (запущенном NASA) и Herschel (запущенном ESA), специально ориентированных на поиск внесолнечных планет, недостаточно для выяснения картины того, что происходит на поверхности планеты.

Астрономы надеются на запланированный в 2014 году запуск нового большого телескопа James Webb Space Telescope с основным зеркалом 6,5 м. По мнению ученых, он позволит получить достаточный сигнал, чтобы различить не только присутствие самой планеты около звезды, но и вычислить следы присутствия определенных химических элементов.

Наличие или отсутствие вулканической деятельности позволит ответить на вопрос, похожи ли твердые экзопланеты на Землю на ее раннем этапе развития. Именно вулканы, говорит астроном, вывели в свое время нашу планету из состояния снежного кома и позволили удержать приемлемую для появления жизни атмосферу.

----------


## liftin

Существует много различных теорий как о происхождении самой земли, так и о появлении жизни на ней, но никто рядом не стоял и нет очевидцев. Существуют доказательства и опровержения любой из теорий. Смотрел фильм из цикла научно-популярных о появлении Земли. Довольно интересный фильм, разные теории красочная иллюстрация возможно произошедших событий

С точки зрения науки: Рождение Земли

----------

